# Hellfire Corner



## Foxbat (Jun 24, 2008)

Found this site. Very interesting and particularly interesting to me as a couple of my ancestors lost their lives here with the King's Own Scottish Borderers(one was only seventeen years old).

Tom Morgan's HELLFIRE CORNER GREAT WAR WEB-PAGES


----------



## Dave (Jan 10, 2009)

I thought you might like to know that *Hellfire Corner* was actually the name given to the maze of tunnels below Dover Castle.
Historic Kent - Hellfire Corner

The tunnels were first extended during the Napoleonic Wars, though are undoubtedly earlier and associated with smuggling. It was from there in 1940 that Dunkirk was organised and later they became the Joint Command Centre. They were used by the Military up until the 1970's as a Nuclear Command Centre. The Second World War telephone exchange there was the most advanced in the entire world at that time but was installed in secret.

Dover Castle is well worth visiting because apart from all this subterranean stuff, you still have a Norman Keep above ground which isn't ruined, a Roman lighthouse, Saxon church, and a host of other Medieval buildings.


----------



## sloweye (Jan 10, 2009)

I live just a few miles from Hell Fire corner and also Capel le ferne where the battle of Britian memorial is located.

The milatery church at Dover castle, used by the troops.


(Click to enlarge)

You are not aloud to take photos in the tunnels, but most are now open to the public.



(click)


----------



## Pyan (Jan 10, 2009)

I suspect that the name "Hellfire Corner" has been given to several places in different wars. The one I'm most familiar with is the one on the Menin Road, in the Ypres salient:



> The Western Front Today - Hellfire Corner
> 
> Until relatively recently the layout of the site of Hellfire Corner was little changed since the time when it was considered 'the most dangerous corner on earth'.  Intersecting with the Menin Road it was an important route junction under constant observation and fire by Germans on the high ground.


First World War.com - The Western Front Today - Hellfire Corner


----------



## Foxbat (Jan 10, 2009)

Interesting. I didn't know of the Dover Hellfire Corner. But the again, that's why I come here; It's a learning experience


----------



## Dave (Jan 10, 2009)

Well, I learnt something too. My wife's grandfather was wounded on the Menin Road. He was also gassed, but he did survive and live to be 92.


----------

